# Social Anxiety Dating Website?



## pentagon (Dec 13, 2005)

Hey...

What do you guys think about having a dating website specifically for those with SAD and related disorders? I've never seen a website like this, so I was wondering if you guys would sign up if there was such a website out there. Also, what features would you personally want to have on a website like this?

I'm a web designer so I could make this happen if there is any interest in it.

Looking forward to your comments


----------



## Kardax (Dec 29, 2004)

Lots of people get together through this site--why would we need another?

I'm not saying your idea is not worthy, but you gotta consider the competition 

-Ryan


----------



## idonthave_SA (Mar 6, 2005)

It would be great i think, if we don't have to pay to search through profiles.
I would like to have religion information on profiles, and personnality information


----------



## GreyCloud (Jan 9, 2006)

i think that's a great idea. some people on SAS might not be looking for relationships but are merely here to seek help for the SA. I would sign up


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

There was a similar thread months ago about this topic and from my understanding another member actually started on this project. Anyone know what happened? :um


----------



## Mark2006 (Nov 15, 2005)

Great idea! :banana

Something where you don't have to pay would be great.

If you ever need any help Pentagon, let me know. I'd be glad to help out.
I have a little experience in making Dating Sites, I have my own at
http://www.supersoulmate.com


----------



## Ktgurl (Dec 6, 2005)

Mark2006 said:


> Great idea! :banana
> 
> Something where you don't have to pay would be great.
> 
> ...


Did you make that? That's very impressive. I had to make a website for a school project once and it took me days to figure out how to make the words go into little boxes :lol


----------



## Mark2006 (Nov 15, 2005)

Ktgurl said:


> Mark2006 said:
> 
> 
> > Great idea! :banana
> ...


heh heh, yeah that's exactly how I started out. I remember spending ages trying to get some text to sit next to a picture and not look like a complete mess. There's so many annoying things like that!
But I get a lot of enjoyment out of it when it eventually starts to fit together the way it's supposed to. :yay


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

How would you determine that people have SAS when they sign up?

Other than that, I wouldn't see much difference between this and other dating sites...


----------



## Mark2006 (Nov 15, 2005)

FreeSoul said:


> How would you determine that people have SAS when they sign up?
> 
> Other than that, I wouldn't see much difference between this and other dating sites...


Well, I guess there's no way of stopping normal people from signing up to an SA Dating site, if that's what you mean.

Don't get me wrong, SAS is a GREAT site, I love it. But it's hardly ideal for dating.
1. Not everybody on SAS is looking for romance.
2. Trying to find a photo of a particular user is difficult
3. It's a little difficult knowing who's single and who isn't.
4. SAS is a Forum for helping people with SA. Which means
pretty much most of the traffic that comes here is primarily looking for help, not romance.
5. Half the time I don't even know if an SAS user is Male or Female

Anyway, I think it's a great idea Pentagon. Do it! Do it!


----------



## Argo (May 1, 2005)

FreeSoul said:


> How would you determine that people have SAS when they sign up?


That's what I'm wondering. Personals websites are populated by a lot of creeps, and it wouldn't surprise me one bit if some of them joined this SA one thinking a bunch of inexperienced, low self esteem girls would be easy prey.

If this is done, it better be well-moderated.


----------



## forwardtel (Oct 8, 2005)

*www.shypassions.com*

hey, there is one for shy people, adhd, social phobia, social anxiety.. it is http://www.shypassions.com . There is a good number of people there. it's not like shy-united... that is linked to amercansingles.com. shypassions.com is 100 percent free without limiting email and stuff that match.com and the rest do.


----------

